
Bruce Schneier: American elections are too easy to hack. We must take action now - pmoriarty
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/apr/18/american-elections-hack-bruce-scheier
======
pmoriarty
Schneier advocates paper as a backup for machines, but really there should be
no machines involved at all. It should be paper all the way. Otherwise the
election will still be hackable, and only in certain limited circumstances
will manual recounts be performed. That leaves voting vulnerable in a way that
systems that are 100% paper aren't.

